# Want to buy a best laptop at this diwalI !!!!!!!



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi guys how r u?? this is my first post so plz forgive me if i made any mistake!!!!!
so comes to point I want to buy a laptop under 30k
to 45 k with 14.5"-15.5" screen
size, best visual effect, hd graphic
card for high resl gaming, hd screen for videos, window 7 premium ,
Bluetooth, HDMI out, dvd-rw,
webcam,i5 or i7, wi-fi, good sound,
4gb ram, 500gb hdd, i want to use it for auto cat tools also and some cool
entertainment features!!! plz
suggest me from  viao ,
dell, toshiba and plz compare them for
best result
  THANKS FOR UR VALUABLE POSTS


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

first of all let me tell u the most powerful gaming laptop in this segment..

the hp dv6 3016tx HP Pavilion dv4-3016tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ389PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
best in class graphics, i told u this so u can do easy compare..

full hd isnt possible in this range so i'll juss tell hd screens( available in most of the models) and i guess core i7 also isnt possible...

acc to brands u told..
DELL: Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook
only inspiron 14/15r will come...

SONY VAIO:
Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH18FG Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

TOSHIBA:
Toshiba Satellite L Series L750-X5315 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

now to compare them they all have same i5 model, same HDD speed, only size difference,

and now graphics:
6750M >> 410m > intel hd 3000 , toshiba graphic card i dont know which one it is...


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 18, 2011)

thanx for ur responce           but which have better picture quality like hd qual
  and i want to use it for auto cat tool so which is better and hows hp sound quality??__


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanx for ur response
  but which have best video,picture quality?? like hq video qual, and which is better for auto cat tools


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> 6750M >> 410m *=* intel hd 3000



Almost equal. Better drivers for Nvidia though.


----------



## piyus_h (Sep 18, 2011)

wat abt lenovo y570??? i5 version comes around 48-49k(li'll extented budget) .. has 1gb nvidia 550m graphics


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> wat abt lenovo y570??? i5 version comes around 48-49k(li'll extented budget) .. has 1gb nvidia 550m graphics


HP DV6 6140TX comes with an i7 and HD6770M. Both are much better than the ones in Lenovo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> wat abt lenovo y570??? i5 version comes around 48-49k(li'll extented budget) .. has 1gb nvidia 550m graphics



It has gt555 gfx and costs 48k, but you can get a better deal if you can bargain. i7 version of y570 with 6GB RAM costs appx 54k



Ishu Gupta said:


> HP DV6 6140TX comes with an i7 and HD6770M. Both are much better than the ones in Lenovo.



+1 but HP's do encounter some problem in long run, so if you can adjust with that, HP is way better.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> +1 but HP's do encounter some problem in long run, so if you can adjust with that, HP is way better.



Examples?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Examples?



My personal experiences (actually of many frnd's). Although HP's built is good, but only externally, its internal components are prone to risks after some 1-2 yrs. Some lappi's keyboard get ****ed up, some's mobo, some speaker, some blah blah.. Although i also have some frnds having HP lappi (older dv6 model having some 4xxx gfx), and till date they faced *NO* problem, except for some heating issues, but that's ok if you don't game hard. HP is a valued brand, but they give mixed taste.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 18, 2011)

Common yaar i have a max range of 45k so give me a best model from hp,vaio,dell or toshiba
   i am mech engg student so just need for auto cat tools and entertainment like hd movies and gaming so give me a best model at this range


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Fair enough.



More or less agree, at least much better VFM.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 19, 2011)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Common yaar i have a max range of 45k so give me a best model from hp,vaio,dell or toshiba
> i am mech engg student so just need for auto cat tools and entertainment like hd movies and gaming so give me a best model at this range



?????????


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

seems they are r busy in their own discussion...i gave the best models in the range and brand specified by u ...according to the specifications here is how i rank them,

1.dv4-3016tx
2.toshiba satellite
3.dell inspiron
4.sony vaio

all about specs, build quality wise dell and vaio are said to be better but hp is also fine..again i suggest to go with hp.. consider the above discussions that took place if u like...


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 19, 2011)

Neavyboy said:
			
		

> Common yaar i have a max range of 45k so give me a best model from hp,vaio,dell or toshiba
> i am mech engg student so just need for auto cat tools and entertainment like hd movies and gaming so give me a best model at this range



 I wonder what is that?
Go for a HP if you want a powerful machine + sexy looks

Go for lenove if you want power + ancient looks (Seriously, its look make me puke)


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2594/3668908360_fcb6d1948d.jpg


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 19, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> I wonder what is that?
> Go for a HP if you want a powerful machine + sexy looks
> 
> Go for lenove if you want power + ancient looks (Seriously, its look make me puke)
> ...



Oh... sory that is autocad
  it seems hp dv4 is better than dell and vaio models so  i m Going to buy hp in this diwali 
    thanx to ALL


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> seems they are r busy in their own discussion...



This is the problem with the new mod post approval system. Those posts weren't there last time.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> I wonder what is that?
> Go for a HP if you want a powerful machine + sexy looks
> 
> 
> ...


It is understood you guys here love hp(probably the only forum) but sexy looks!WTF!!!The dv6 and dv4 laptops look like sh#t!


----------



## red dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> . HP is a valued brand, but they give mixed taste.


HP valued brand?Who told you that?They are as bad as Acer.Their post sales service is the worst in India.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> HP valued brand?Who told you that?They are as bad as Acer.Their post sales service is the worst in India.



Dude, firstly Acer is a true VFM brand IMO, obviously its not for a "no budget limit guy". And HP is in totally different league. I do agree HP's brand reputation especialy in India has fallen in recent times, but still its a good brand. Post sales service of HP is not directly handled by them AFAIK, obviuosly they need to improve it if compared to arch rivals like Dell, Vaio, etc. but this alone doesn't counts all and you just can't say they are bad brand. Do have some logical reasoning. Plus i have very good experience with HP (personal experience).
Plus have alook at this.
Its as of 15th sept, 2011.

*fortunebrainstormtech.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/screen-shot-2011-09-15-at-10-24-18-am1.png


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

WTF was that!HP is into many other things other than their sh*tty hw division and that chart means nothing.
HP`s brand reputation has fallen all over the world,heck!they are even trying to sell off their hw division(no one is buying though!).
Agreed they still have those good probooks and superb elitebooks,but their consumer laptops specially the dv series simply sucks.
I understand people here like `em because they are good vfm entry level gaming laptops,but these are extremely unreliable as  primary workhorse.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> WTF was that!HP is into many other things other than their sh*tty hw division and that chart means nothing.
> HP`s brand reputation has fallen all over the world,heck!they are even trying to sell off their hw division(no one is buying though!).
> Agreed they still have those good probooks and superb elitebooks,but their consumer laptops specially the dv series simply sucks.
> I understand people here like `em because they are good vfm entry level gaming laptops,but these are extremely unreliable as  primary workhorse.



Not selling, its spinning off.
And worldwide, HP has the largest computer market share. 18% vs 12% of Dell and Lenovo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> WTF was that!HP is into many other things other than their sh*tty hw division and that chart means nothing.
> HP`s brand reputation has fallen all over the world,heck!they are even trying to sell off their hw division(no one is buying though!).
> Agreed they still have those good probooks and superb elitebooks,but their consumer laptops specially the dv series simply sucks.
> I understand people here like `em because they are good vfm entry level gaming laptops,but these are extremely unreliable as  primary workhorse.



Dude, you're personally just against HP  what about this? 



> Not selling, its spinning off.
> And worldwide, HP has the largest computer market share. 18% vs 12% of Dell and Lenovo.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

We are talking about Laptops not computer market share,in fact in India HP has fallen behind Dell and Acer.
But do these statistics make Acer a better laptop manufacturer?
HP currently hold the 3rd position as a laptop brand(laptop mag)entirely because of their business series.Have a look, Technolog - Best and worst laptop brands
Dell is in 6th BUT the superior ASS of Dell in India makes it a much better buy.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> We are talking about Laptops not computer market share,in fact in India HP has fallen behind Dell and Acer.
> But do these statistics make Acer a better laptop manufacturer?
> HP currently hold the 3rd position as a laptop brand(laptop mag)entirely because of their business series.Have a look, Technolog - Best and worst laptop brands
> Dell is in 6th BUT the superior ASS of Dell in India makes it a much better buy.


No, but in India, people look for VFM and Acer has the highest speced laptops with the lowest prices especially in the lower end.

And Dell is ahead because of good publicity. Ask someone for laptop advice and they say "Dell. You can configure it".
Just like AMD has 29.5% share worldwide and 15% in India. (Q4 2010)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No, but in India, people look for VFM and Acer has the highest speced laptops with the lowest prices especially in the lower end.
> 
> And Dell is ahead because of good publicity. Ask someone for laptop advice and they say "Dell. You can configure it".
> Just like AMD has 29.5% share worldwide and 15% in India. (Q4 2010)



+1 for it


----------



## red dragon (Jan 9, 2012)

^^Why are you digging up graves?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 9, 2012)

Seriously he is jumping old threads just to increase his no. of posts I think


----------

